
Commit directly to master. Dotmesh engineering principles - lewq
https://dotmesh.com/blog/our-engineering-principles/
======
lewq
I was pleasantly surprised how quickly we converged on these principles. I've
worked on teams before where some of these items took months of debate!

In particular, only doing code review if the author wants one really
demonstrates how this is a team of experienced engineers built on trust. So
far this has allowed us to move fast without breaking things!

What are your engineering principles?

